# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρονικος για  συστηματα HIFI

## sakis

Ζηταμε Ηλεκτρονικο να  ερθει να δουλεψει κοντα μας  ...Το αντικειμενο μας  ειναι μηχανηματα ηχου HIFI και  HIEND 
Προσφερουμε 
--Μισθο 
--Πληρη απασχοληση και πληρη ασφαλιση  πενθημερο οκταωρο 
--Δυνατοτητες αναπτυξης ...

Τεχνικοι που εχουν ασχοληθει  με καμερες  συναγερμους δικτυα και software  προφανως δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση με το αντικειμενο μας . 
Στο  καταστημα  μας μονο για το ετος 2019 καναμε 2,350 μηχανηματα  ηχου σερβις , πραγμα το οποιο σημαινει οτι ο ανθρωπος που θα εργαστει εδω πρεπει να εχει μια εμπειρια για να μπορει να σταθει . 

Ο πρωτος μισθος εδω ειναι 600 ευρω για πενθημερο οκταωρο  και πληρη ασφαλιση  αλλα το νουμερο αυτο  θα αλλαξει κατα πολυ προς τα επανω  για καποιον ο οποιος ειναι καλος σε αυτο το αντικειμενο . 
Δεν μας ενδιαφερουν  πτυχια , μας ενδιαφερει κυριως ο ανθρωπος που θα δουλευει μαζι μας να ξερει πραγματα γυρω απο το αντικειμενο . 
τα ωραρια ειναι ελαστικα   και μπορει καποιος να εργαστει  οποιο ωραριο θελει απο τις 9,00 το πρωι μεχρι τις 9,00 το βραδυ 

Η αγγελια αφορα πληρη απασχοληση  και  δεν μας ενδιαφερουν ατομα που θελουν να δουλεψουν Part time 

πληροφοριες 
6936691111

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

